# Smackdown Spoilers and Discussion 2/18



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www................../artman/publish/WWE/article10016801.shtml

*1. John Cena, Rey Mysterio, Randy Orton, Edge, John Morrison, and R-Truth defeated Kane, C.M. Punk, King Sheamus, Dolph Ziggler, Wade Barrett, and Drew McIntyre. After they all took turns hitting finishers, Rey hit a double 619 on Dolph and Barrett, then Edge speared Dolph for the pin. 

As Edge celebrated, Vickie Guerrero came out to major heat. She said Edge assaulted Teddy Long, she can prove it, and he's fired. The coronation of Dolph will be later tonight. Edge slowly left to cheers to stay.

2. Maryse and Layla beat Eve and Beth Phoenix. Michelle McCool came out with Layla to do commentary, but she looked like she was limping. She's definitely hurt, as she has a cast on her right foot. Michelle interfered and sold it as if she injured her foot, but she was definitely already wearing a cast and limping beforehand. 

3. The Miz vs. Kofi Kingston is in progress. Alberto Del Rio came out and distracted Kofi by whipping him with his scarf. Miz hit the Skull Crushing Finale and got the pin. 

A graphic noted that Smackdown will pass Gunsmoke after 34 more episodes. It will be second on the list behind only Raw.

4. Santino Marella and Vladimir Kozlov defeated Justin Gabriel and Heath Slater by DQ to retain the WWE Tag Titles. The Corre members were DQ'd after the other members of the group interfered when Santino hit The Cobra on Gabriel. Big Show came out and saved the tag champs. 

The Dolph Ziggler coronation angle is up next. As expected, Teddy Long returned. He opted to give Dolph the World Hvt. Championship, but he booked an immediate title match between Dolph and Edge.

5. Edge defeated Dolph Ziggler to win the World Hvt. Championship. Technically, Edge became the "new" World Hvt. Champion. After the match, Teddy fired Dolph, meaning there's an opening in the Elimination Chamber match. Edge dropped confetti while the live crowd sang goodbye to Dolph. 
*


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

So Dolph is now officially a World Heavyweight Champion?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

wow the tag match started things off, probably got a lot of time.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

:hmm:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Don't me wrong the Edge/Dolph feud has been very interesting but I just can't shake the fact that it doesn't mean a damn thing. EC is on Sunday and both guys are already in the match. It doesn't matter who goes in champion. I guess I can understand Ziggler wanting to get the belt at all costs but Edge? I'm almost surprised he hasn't just cut the promo saying he doesn't care if he loses the belt because he's just going to win it back at EC anyway and go into WM as an 11 Time champion instead of a 10 Time champion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



> The Dolph Ziggler coronation angle is up next. As expected, Teddy Long returned. *He opted to give Dolph the World Hvt. Championship*, but he booked an immediate title match between Dolph and Edge.


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm

WWE has hit a new low.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



TaylorFitz said:


> Don't me wrong the Edge/Dolph feud has been very interesting but I just can't shake the fact that it doesn't mean a damn thing. EC is on Sunday and both guys are already in the match. It doesn't matter who goes in champion. I guess I can understand Ziggler wanting to get the belt at all costs but Edge? I'm almost surprised he hasn't just cut the promo saying he doesn't care if he loses the belt because he's just going to win it back at EC anyway and go into WM as an 11 Time champion instead of a 10 Time champion.


I think its just a way to set a 3 way at mania.

edit: um, so who will fill the last spot lol


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Ziggler gone for now....Where is this storyline going right now?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Edge is a 11 time champion and Dolph Ziggler is fire and out of the Elimination Chamber match.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Time to put Christian into the EC 8*D...or Taker. :side:


----------



## Retribution (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

So Ziggler is out of the EC match on Sunday?

EDIT: Lastier, that would be a f'n brillaint idea. Christian all the way.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



MsCassieMollie said:


> http://www................../artman/publish/WWE/article10016801.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so after all these weeks this is the final outcome? wow


----------



## Legendary Ora (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

More Corre needed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Lastier said:


> Time to put Christian into the EC 8*D...or Taker. :side:


It won't be Taker because of the 2/21/11 nonsense, but I swear to God, if they put Christian in the match and have him win to make it a 3 way, that would be the greatest thing ever. I'd actually let the Dolph win slide. Pity it'll never happen.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Dolph will be back...


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

OK, im going to try and contain myself here .............. Christian???????

Oh please god let it happen! PLEASE!!!!!

OK settling down, take deep breaths, back to reality.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

But I thought Russo didnt work for WWE?


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

look im a big fan of edge and evrything so i dont mind him being an 11 time champion but what the hell is the point in him losing and winning the title on the same night???

Why cudnt teddy just keep the belt on edge, give ziggler his rematch and fire dolph after the match? thisway you still get the same result without the unnecessary title switch. I mean whats the point of the title switch??? it makes edges reign cut short and gives ziggler the belt for a half hour. just what is the point of that ???

This is just a really dumb move by wwe. they shouldve kep the damn belt on edge so he could have a good reign with the belt for once in his life and keep ziggler away from the title that way when he wins it he would have more buildup and not be a champion for just one night....


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

hmm they can add Christian as a feel good moment or they can have Dolph go back in the chamber. Logically, Teddy has the finale say unless someone higher goes over him, they can set up a vickie vs teddy at wm with ziggler and maybe drew? given what happen with kelly kelly.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Is this the real spoilers??

Where's the Rock??


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

so Dolph is now a former champion???


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



It's True said:


> so Dolph is now a former champion???


As tragic as it is, yes. Shows you the state of the WWE. The man with the least amount of presence in WWE history is now a former world champion, meanwhile WWE has left Barrett to rot. fpalm Pack of idiot sitcom writers...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Edge is an 11 time champion? I feel sick.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> As tragic as it is, yes. Shows you the state of the WWE. The man with the least amount of presence in WWE history is a former world champion, meanwhile WWE has left Barrett to rot. fpalm Pack of idiot sitcom writers...


:lmao my God you are serious with this post? Would you want Barrett in Dolph's position?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao my God you are serious with this post? Would you want Barrett in Dolph's position?


Better to be a former champion than to not be one. 

Barrett is going to be much better off than Ziggler when he finally gets his reign.....probably 7 years down the line at this rate, but I'm damn sick of waiting for it to happen.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Better to be a former champion than to not be one.
> 
> Barrett is going to be much better off than Ziggler when he finally gets his reign.....probably 7 years down the line at this rate, but I'm damn sick of waiting for it to happen.


Cmon man, you know it aint going to take 7 years.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

I know it's already taken too long, though. He should've won the belt a LONG time ago when he was controlling Raw.

Seriously, HOW is Ziggler a former world champion and he's not? They've given him a far stronger push than this clown, and he passed their trial push test with flying colors, only to kill it off in the last month or two for no reason.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

This is sad. Just sad. It's time for Edge to hang it up.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Hmm i'm wondering where this angle will leave Dolph, i don't think it will just end like this, i'm sure he will somehow get added to the chamber match anyway.

The opening tag match sounds fun, can't wait to see it. Oh, and Maryse on Smackdown? Sweet.


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Dolph Ziggler was world champion (however briefly)?










Huh. I guess everybody gets one. 

...Guess Drew's next.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

I'd be surprIsed if dolph isn't in the match but who is going to take his place ? 

Gotta be Christian. Would be awesome but prObably wOnt happen


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

put Christian in the EC please


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> I know it's already taken too long, though. He should've won the belt a LONG time ago when he was controlling Raw.
> 
> Seriously, HOW is Ziggler a former world champion and he's not? They've given him a far stronger push than this clown, and he passed their trial push test with flying colors, only to kill it off in the last month or two for no reason.


Barrett was never going to go over Cena or Orton, but they manage to make him look strong. Moving him to SD! gives him the opportunity to continue his push into the main event scene, building him as the next top heel. Rushing his push won't help him as Sheamus, Swagger, Ziggler didn't either. He is gonna be huge and when it is all over Wade's tittle reign will be impactful and more importantly remembered.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

One thing is probably for certain at this point: The last guy in the EC is gonna win it, as usual. Another thing is sure: Whoever it is, is only getting this spot to be the fall guy for Alberto Del Rio, so that Edge is protected.

In that sense, it makes NO sense for Dolph to be the fall guy, and it makes TOTAL sense for it to be Christian.....but knowing WWE, they'll make it be Dolph anyway because of his recent push.



> Barrett was never going to go over Cena or Orton, but they manage to make him look strong. Moving him to SD! gives him the opportunity to continue his push into the main event scene, building him as the next top heel. Rushing his push won't help him as Sheamus, Swagger, Ziggler didn't either. He is gonna be huge and when it is all over Wade tittle reign will be impactful and more importantly remembered.


I don't care about build and I don't care how it's remembered, I just want it to happen so it can be over with. Anything can happen. He could have a career ending injury tomorrow and end up a failure who never won the big one. Just give him his belt and then worry about where he goes.


----------



## ChiefMorley (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

THE MAN WHO WILL TAKE ZIGGLERS PLACE IN THE CHAMBER WILL BE

WELLLLL ITS THE BIG SHOW,,,THATS RIGHT NO CHRISTIAN JUST BIG SHOW

Seriously Christian will never be a major player, its just how it goes


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

wonder if Miz & Sheamus gets moved to Smackdown in this years draft


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

yep....guess, I'll pass on Smackdown this week.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Rock in the chamber please. If they announce it on WWE.com I will buy the PPV.


----------



## MiniMonster (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

fpalm


MsCassieMollie said:


> http://www................../artman/publish/WWE/article10016801.shtml
> 
> *1. John Cena, Rey Mysterio, Randy Orton, Edge, John Morrison, and R-Truth defeated Kane, C.M. Punk, King Sheamus, Dolph Ziggler, Wade Barrett, and Drew McIntyre. After they all took turns hitting finishers, Rey hit a double 619 on Dolph and Barrett, then Edge speared Dolph for the pin.
> 
> ...


Wow, really disappointing... Way to go WWE Creative, you just ruined the whole Teddy/Vickie/Dolph/Kelly Kelly/Edge storylines. Out-fucking-standing. fpalm


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Yeah it'll be Big Show for sure.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> One thing is probably for certain at this point: The last guy in the EC is gonna win it, as usual. Another thing is sure: Whoever it is, is only getting this spot to be the fall guy for Alberto Del Rio, so that Edge is protected.
> 
> In that sense, it makes NO sense for Dolph to be the fall guy, and it makes TOTAL sense for it to be Christian.....but knowing WWE, they'll make it be Dolph anyway because of his recent push.
> 
> ...



Jesus christ you're dying for this guy to be World Champ already. He's haven't been on the main roster for a year and you expect him to be champ? I agree he should've won when Nexus was red hot but they'll have to build him up again. I'd say in 2012 Barrett will get a title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Big Show is doing a program with Jackson, so it won't be him.

There's only 3 people it could reasonably be. 4 if you count Taker, but at this point, it's NOT reasonable to assume that 2/21/11 is for anyone but him, so he's out. Christian, Kofi, or Dolph himself.....somehow. 

ADR injured Christian way back, Christian winning the WHC and being set up to be the fall guy for ADR at WM would make the most sense. Kofi because he's been feuding with ADR the last few weeks although it's more of a makeshift feud. Dolph because he'll find some way to sneak in like Edge did and then he'll have to get his job back because Teddy can't fire the world champion. 

Christian makes the most sense, but, well, it's Christian. I don't want to get hopes up again so I'm saying that Ziggler sneaks in and wins it.




> *Jesus christ you're dying for this guy to be World Champ already. He's haven't been on the main roster for a year and you expect him to be champ?* I agree he should've won when Nexus was red hot but they'll have to build him up again. I'd say in 2012 Barrett will get a title.


Why not? Everybody else is doing it. Sheamus, Del Rio (he will, it's obvious), Swagger won it very shortly after his first year had passed. Fuck waiting. 

2012? Geez, that's just insulting.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Anyone ever think it might be Undertaker? But then the whole 2-21-11 thing would be a waste then so probably isn't.

I pray to god it's Christian and that he wins it. So Edge gets a rematch clause and Del Rio has his RR win so we get ourselves a beautiful triple threat match. 

If I see Big Show's big fat ass walking down the ring at EC I will be so freaking pissed.


----------



## Lucasade (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



jasonviyavong said:


> Anyone ever think it might be Undertaker? But then the whole 2-21-11 thing would be a waste then so probably isn't.
> 
> I pray to god it's Christian and that he wins it. So Edge gets a rematch clause and Del Rio has his RR win so we get ourselves a beautiful triple threat match.
> 
> *If I see Big Show's big fat ass walking down the ring at EC I will be so freaking pissed*.


+1

Hope it's Christian.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



jasonviyavong said:


> Anyone ever think it might be Undertaker? But then the whole 2-21-11 thing would be a waste then so probably isn't.
> 
> I pray to god it's Christian and that he wins it. So Edge gets a rematch clause and Del Rio has his RR win so we get ourselves a beautiful triple threat match.
> *
> If I see Big Show's big fat ass walking down the ring at EC I will be so freaking pissed*.


amen to that, just cuz show is in feud with jackson, doesn't mean he won't be added to the chamber match, as far as i know, big show and jackson aren't even booked for the ppv this sunday which leaves both available to be added to the chamber match as much as i hate to say it. unless they add 1v1 match between those two, then kofi is left and kofi has been interacting a lot with rio so he can also be a possibility as well, but iam with you all, i hope its christian but it could be a long shot.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

I don't know what's worse, Edge an 11 time champion or Dolph holding it for about 5 min.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Dolph holding the belt is worse, because it's an insult to.....everybody. That guy has the presence of a grain of sand. Guys like him are not meant to be on tv.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

another ABSOLUTE PERFECT chance to include Christian and give him the title? Perhaps give it to him so he can transition to Del Rio?











Some are falling for it. Not this time. It's not gonna be the Capn. It'll be some other guy like Masters or Show or Zeke.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

ADR in the chamber, wins the belt goes to WM, wins the WWE championship to unify that shit ...i thought they would set it up after the RR like that but they might do it now...didnt vinny mac want to unify the titles at WM this year? ok, prob wont happen but anything can happen with creative these days

personally i THINK ziggler will come out last
I WANT it to be swagger
and I can only HOPE for it to be christian

btw barrett will get his title this year, not next year


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

I'm not either. As I said, I'm putting my money on Ziggler sneaking in anyway and winning.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Big Show is doing a program with Jackson, so it won't be him.
> 
> There's only 3 people it could reasonably be. 4 if you count Taker, but at this point, it's NOT reasonable to assume that 2/21/11 is for anyone but him, so he's out. Christian, Kofi, or Dolph himself.....somehow.
> 
> ...


I disagreed with this guy on his thoughts about the rock, but here, i wholeheartedly agree...GIVE BARRETT THE TITLE!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> I'm not either. As I said, I'm putting my money on Ziggler sneaking in anyway and winning.


and being a 2x champion? YIKES.

I don't know if they'll take it off Edge. Common sense says this mystery guy will, but common sense has never applied to the fucking WWE bookers.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Dolph holding the belt is worse, because it's an insult to.....everybody. That guy has the presence of a grain of sand. Guys like him are not meant to be on tv.


Ehh, I like Ziggler in the ring but it doesn't help him when he gets beat week after week to the point of you not caring about what he does (see his chase for the IC title). And the booking around this has been horrible. Titles just given to people, defended in an intergender tag match, swear to god all I need is Mike Tenay acting disgusted and I could swear I was watching TNA.

And fully expect Ziggler to remain in the chamber through Vickie using whatever power she has to do it.


----------



## ChiefMorley (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

TWO WORDS

BIG SHOW!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

ziggler won't be added again, that would defeat the whole purpose of teddy firing him and removing him from the chamber match, surely they gonna hype on sunday who's gonna be the replacement and if ziggler came out, it would be so dumb


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

actually, probably the first time in a long time the TNA world title has more prestige than either WWE world title.

- One title being defended against a 60 year old commentator
- The other just got flipped to a guy who didn't even win the match, then he lost it minutes later


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



el dandy said:


> actually, probably the first time in a long time the TNA world title has more prestige than either WWE world title.
> 
> - One title being defended against a 60 year old commentator
> - The other just got flipped to a guy who didn't even win the match, then he lost it minutes later


If TNA didn't have a Diva's Title replica with a druggie who may go to prison soon as champion you may be right.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

And the Edge/Ziggler feud comes to its obvious conclusion. Didn't expect Ziggler to get kicked out of the Elimination Chamber though.

Seems like a really boring show.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Big Show lost his EC qualifying match, so why would he be randomly inserted into it? There is a bigger chance of Lawler being put in there. I wouldn't count it out that the WWE decides to go either way and even so far to make Lawler the new World Heavyweight Champion, even though it makes all the sense in the world to give the open EC spot to Christian.



Urdnot Wrex said:


> It won't be Taker because of the 2/21/11 nonsense, but I swear to God, if they put Christian in the match and have him win to make it a 3 way, that would be the greatest thing ever. I'd actually let the Dolph win slide. Pity it'll never happen.


I see where you are coming from, but with Taker and the WWE anything is possible.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

A chance for Dolph to come under a new name at EC ?


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

I'm wracking my brain to come up with someone besides Christian who would make sense in the last spot...but I can't.

I mean, the mystery entrant will win. Of course. But the thing that rules out anyone but Christian is the fact that the winner has to face Alberto Del Rio at WrestleMania. And Christian's got a history with him. And Edge of course. So a three-way just makes too much sense.

I just...can't come up with anyone else to put in that spot. Unless Ziggler comes out disguised as someone else, I just can't figure it out. Big Show and Kofi make no sense at all, any other title contender is already in the Chamber. Taker won't be back until Monday, and he won't work a world title angle at Mania regardless. So it's just got to be Christian.

But yeah Ziggler holding the title is a fucking disgrace.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Yeah Dolph's a World Champion now!  Dolph's fired now


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

dolph ziggler is fired but 'the natural' nick nemeth will debut ...

... then i woke up!


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> dolph ziggler is fired but 'the natural' nick nemeth will debut ...
> 
> ... then i woke up!


And I pray to God that happens. But seriously, I think Dolph will screw Edge out of the title on Sunday


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> dolph ziggler is fired but 'the natural' nick nemeth will debut ...
> 
> ... then i woke up!


...or former Spirit Squad member Nicky!

Now that's a World Heavyweight Champion we could all be proud of.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Only if he brings back all his mates from the Spirit Squad.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

The Natural Nick Nemeth to kick ass at EC, book it. :believe:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

*WHAT THE SHIT?*

I'm actually a Ziggler fan, but this is complete nonsense. What the fuck is going on, SmackDown?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Wait a second. :hmm:

Edge is a 10-time world champion.

Dolph is a 1-time world champion.

10 + 1 = 11.

There's 2 men in the equation here so that 2 x 11 = 22.

However Dolph is out of the Chamber so 22 - 1 = 21.

The month Elimination Chamber takes place in is February, so 21/2. The year is 2011 so 21/2/11.

:hmm:

Sting will be the final man in the Elimination Chamber. :side:

Guys, it's Sting. He's the final man in the Chamber.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

lol dont get your hopes up, it wont be Christian, it never is.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



mumbo230 said:


> the winner has to face Alberto Del Rio at WrestleMania.


So possible matches are:
DelRio v Edge(c)
DelRio v Edge(c) v Ziggler
Delrio v Christian(c) unlikely
Delrio v Edge v Christian(c) unlikely
?


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Who cares? It´s just Smackdown.

I´ll youtube it and only watch the ten minutes with Dolph Ziggler, anyway.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

I'm pretty sure Ziggler's so called reign will not be officially recognized.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Man, what the fuck is up with Edge and all these Title Reigns???

Does he have pictures of Stephanie McMahon with Randy Savage or something???

Did he find those pictures of Vince with that goat??

Is he Vince's secret lovechild? Is he *married* to Vince's secret lovechild???

WTF is going on???

He's on his 11th World Title reign in 5 years! That's more than twice a year!

Shit, it took Ric Flair 15-20 years to become World Champion 11 times!

He's probably gonna have another Title Reign or two before the year is over .

Hell, he might be on #14 before SummerSlam!


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

So Edge is now an 11 time World Champion?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Well, from the way it looks, this looks to be a pretty boring Smackdown.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Wait you guys are going way overboard with Dolph being a former World Champion/Edge being an 11 time Champion, sure Dolph may have 'defended' the World Title and Edge may have 'won' it back but are you sure those 2 are even gonna get recognized?

It's like how Ric Flair's got at least 20+ World Title reigns under his belt as he has won and lost them when he tours a territory and loses it to that promotions top man and wins it back the night before he leaves. Backlund's long ass WWF Title reign is actually an accumulation of 2, maybe 3, reigns but it's only counted as 1.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Betting this episode will be extremely short. They're probably going to replay the entire 20 minutes of The Rock's return.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

wonder who's taking dolph's place. another corre member? sheffield? big show?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

"It's Christian."


----------



## Cactus_Flagg (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

At this stage, I would say the Intercontinental and US Champion belts have more credibility than the two top belts. They're just getting passed around like a joint at a stoners party now. 

Edge = 11 time champion
Dolph = 1 time champion

What's worse, is that Dolphs reign is even shorter than Kanes 24 hour reign. What a joke, WHAT A JOKE. So Dolph was the WHC for what, 20 minutes? 

At this stage, if they made Michael Cole a WHC or WWE Champion, I wouldn't be surprised one bit.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

What retarded shit is that? They couldn't just have Teddy just give Dolph another match, but instead they actually gave Dolph the world title and Edge ends up winning it? WHAT THE FUCKING SHIT IS THAT!?

You know what, I don't know about anyone else, but I'm never going to acknowledge Dolph even had a reign, and as far as I'm concerned, Edge is still a ten time champion. I mean, does WWE want Edge to pass Flair's record or something? It's meaningless shit like that that has added up to being 10 reigns for Edge already, and now they are expecting us to believe he's an 11 time champion now? Really?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

I'm sick of them doing "fired" angles so much. Cena, Kelly Kelly and now Dolph. Ugh, think of something else.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Why do they keep adding to Edge's title reigns... 10 was already way too much for him, now up to 11. Cmon...


----------



## Cactus_Flagg (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

This whole angle between Edge and Dolph has been ridiculous. 

I mean Vickie said she had proof, but what? Was there a video shown, even if it was something retarded like Dolph wearing a wig (because that would be the extent of the creative team)? And if Theodore Long knew it was Ziggler (which im assuming was the attacker) why give Ziggler the belt, only to have him defend it against Edge and then fire him? 

I know this is all Kayfabe crap, but im assuming if Ziggler had retained, he'd have been "fired" still?

Honestly, I know it's not the guys fault but Edge has been involved in some shockingly bad stuff. His whole fued with Kane was a joke, I mean running around with Paul Bearer for 3 weeks? It's like something out of Benny Hill. And now this. Wasn't Edge on a crusade before any of this to "take out things that are stupid"? 

Being "fired" is just another word for "moving to the other brand". 

The PG Era has produced some of the most truly, cringeworthy stuff and I hope this era ends soon.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



TKOW said:


> Wait a second. :hmm:
> 
> Edge is a 10-time world champion.
> 
> ...


fuuuuuuuck you...... i would cry sadness


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Edge is an 11 time World Heavyweight Champion and Dolph Ziggler is a former World Heavyweight Champion all in one night?

Don't get me wrong, being a huge Ziggler fan that's awesome that he has that to his resume, but i'd rather his reign wasn't 10 minutes long...


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Um, did you guys take a chance to think that Dolph's reign might not even count in the record book?


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



CM12Punk said:


> Um, did you guys take a chance to think that Dolph's reign might not even count in the record book?


Yes.



Tarfu said:


> I'm pretty sure Ziggler's so called reign will not be officially recognized.





DX-HHH-XD said:


> Wait you guys are going way overboard with Dolph being a former World Champion/Edge being an 11 time Champion, sure Dolph may have 'defended' the World Title and Edge may have 'won' it back but are you sure those 2 are even gonna get recognized


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Poor Ziggler eating the pin twice then fired.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

I'm surprised none of you have noted that Barrett has no real feud right now going into Mania and i doubt there putting him in the MITB as hes ahead of MITB status i think he could be the dark horse in the Chamber hes been booked pretty strong the past few weeks has pin fall victories over 2 former World Champions he could win then Edge could use his rematch clause to get into the Title match at Mania so theirs a face in the match to .


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



WWE Jaiden DBZ said:


> Poor Ziggler eating the pin twice then fired.


tbh its a damn shame they ever give Mr personality himself a World Title in the first place .


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

What a stupid way to crap all over Zigglers push.

further note: I thought Drew was supposed to be showing signs of a face turn? why is he lumped in with the heel team in the big tag match?

Smackdown creative make my brain throb.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Reading the spoilers I've come up with a few conclusions:

1) Dolph maybe "gone" from SD!, but I wouldn't call it a permanent thing. He'll probably be reinstated next week or show up on RAW.

2) The free spot in the chamber will feed us all with rumours. Christian, Kofi, Taker and even HHH could all be put in the last spot. Whoever it is, will probably be one of the first two to start the match. I'd like to think it's going to be Christian, but, does that mean he'll win?

3) The proposed Edge/Del Rio match at Mania doesn't look so clear cut to me any more. I think they both will feature in the World title match, but it's looking more and more likely to me it's going to be a triple threat. I know a lot of people want a Edge/Del Rio/Christian match but, Wade Barret has done so much in the last year to merit a main event match at WM that I can see him walking out of the Chamber with the belt.


----------



## SilverX (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Its official - Vickie Guerrrero enters the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Maryse and Layla as a Tag Team OMG.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

This is some lazy ass shit booking right here makes me want to chant "TNA! TNA! TNA! TNA!"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Dolph getting the title by forfeit then losing it right away might have been okay in a kind of "Million Dollar Man buying the title then being stripped of it" kinda way, if it hadn't just been dropped straight back to Edge. Christ.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Now Edge has 7 WHC and their combined reign doesn't even add up to a year


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

So Ziggler takes the pin in the opening match, is awarded the World Title under ridiculous circumstances, and then loses the World Title that same show? 

This booking is so jumbled it hurts my head. Oh yeah, that's also number 11 for Edge. Anyone care? I love Edge, but why are we doing the hot potato act with the title now?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Starbuck said:


> Edge is an 11 time champion? I feel sick.


*I am big fan of Edge but this is just fucking joke tbh.

My question is, is Dolph now a former world champion ?! cu if the answer is yes then all what i can say in that case is, Fuck you WWE !*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Another pointless title reign for Edge. Why?


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



TripleG said:


> So Ziggler takes the pin in the opening match, is awarded the World Title under ridiculous circumstances, and then loses the World Title that same show?
> 
> This booking is so jumbled it hurts my head. Oh yeah, that's also number 11 for Edge. Anyone care? I love Edge, but why are we doing the hot potato act with the title now?


You forgot about Ziggler being fired.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Does that make Dolph Ziggler the shortest reigning World heavyweight champion in history? Also, he can't be fired. He's got a rematch clause.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Unsexed said:


> Does that make Dolph Ziggler the shortest reigning World heavyweight champion in history? Also, he can't be fired. He's got a rematch clause.


If the reign is recognized/counted then no, Jeff's first reign as World Champ was for like 4 minutes or something.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> One thing is probably for certain at this point: The last guy in the EC is gonna win it, as usual. Another thing is sure: Whoever it is, is only getting this spot to be the fall guy for Alberto Del Rio, so that Edge is protected.
> 
> In that sense, it makes NO sense for Dolph to be the fall guy, and it makes TOTAL sense for it to be Christian.....but knowing WWE, they'll make it be Dolph anyway because of his recent push.
> 
> ...


DUDE take it easy! you're complaining as if wade barret was going to get fired next week! some get the title sooner some get the title later, it was the rushed decisions like giving sheamus the title as soon as he debuted on RAW what made fans pissed all over the place!

just be patient, this is how wrestling should be booked, plus... how's dolph reign any bad?

jeff hardy was a world champ FOR FIVE MINTUES before punk cashed in the MITB so wich reign is worse?

just take it easy buddy, i too want barret to get some gold, just wait till mania passes, that's what.... a month and a half at best

ps. IT'S NOT THE END OF THE WORLD geez!


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

fpalm at you guys

you didn't mind randy orton or john cena having more than 3 title reigns in less than a year but now you see edge winning and you're acting as if wwe was the worst thing in the world...

some of you seriously forgot that things aren't over yet, and that this is how you book in long-term, all of this has a purpose and it will lead to somewhere


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Ownage™ said:


> Another pointless title reign for Edge. Why?


obviously has some embarrassing photos of vince with the kkk


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> lol dont get your hopes up, it wont be Christian, it never is.


So Christian is like lupus?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Great first reign, Dolph. :side:


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Why is Ziggler out? The only reason to take him out is to somehow put him back in as a surprise entrant in a weird attempt to gain heat. Its not like anyone else can fill the spot. Taker doesn't return until Monday according to the vignettes. I think its obvious we're getting a triple threat at WM so I don't see the point here. Unless they really don't want Dolph to take a clean pin??


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

I'm pretty sure that Edge's title "loss" and "win" will not be acknowledged. I'm sure that Edge losing the WWE title then winning the WHC at No Way Out 2009 was just counted as one long reign, rather than two seperate reigns with two different belts.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Sounds a good show up until Ziggler being handed the title and then losing it a few minutes later. Just seems very pointless to me and makes Ziggler look like a bit of a joke. This isn't something I'd expect from WWE.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

wow another belt for edge:no: part of the reason I don't watch sd anymore either him or taker has the belt.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Of all the directions they could have taken with the entire World Heavyweight Championship storyline on Smackdown, I can safely say they opted for the absolute worst on every imaginable level. So, now Ziggler's a former World Champion, Edge is an 11-time World Champion and the WHC match at Wrestlemania is going to be a triple threat.

Puke.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



DesolationRow said:


> Of all the directions they could have taken with the entire World Heavyweight Championship storyline on Smackdown, I can safely say they opted for the absolute worst on every imaginable level. *So, now Ziggler's a former World Champion, Edge is an 11-time World Champion* and the WHC match at Wrestlemania is going to be a triple threat.
> 
> Puke.


Those 2 are abominations but I don't see why having a triple threat is so bad. As long as it's not Ziggler, but it probably will be. There's an open spot in the Chamber...so if WWE is somehow willing to let Christian enter the Chamber and just give him a 1 month reign to only serve as the fall guy for ADR, then I say, go for it. That 3 way makes total sense, it's got history to it. You had to guess that it was highly likely, in the first place that WWE would not let Edge tap out at WrestleMania. That's just a huge stretch, there was probably always gonna be a sacrificial lamb.

Yeah, it's not happening, I know..


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Perhaps Ziggler getting the belt for a moment doesn't count in the "championship column", the same way it didn't count when Jericho beat Triple H for the title but had to return the belt when the referee decided to overturn his decision... Ok, it's not a fool proof theory, but it's better than calling Ziggler a "former champion".


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Yeah, but according to these spoilers, Teddy Long actually approved him as world champion, then had him defend it.

It's like at No Mercy 2007, when Vince McMahon awarded the title to Randy Orton, and then he immediately lost the title to Triple H. That counted as a reign for Orton, and it's the exact same scenario here.

He's a former champion.....wow. That says a lot about WWE.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

_If_ it's Christian, that would at least make sense. Which makes me think it won't happen, not with the way Smackdown is going these days. 

They've really screwed Ziggler up. A month ago he was perfectly comfortable being the king of Smackdown's midcard as Intercontinental Champion. This "push" could easily backfire and fuck up his career. The whole thing makes him and their world championship look like a joke, though. 

I know you disagree but I personally am of the opinion that Royal Rumble winners should not have their matches become triple threats as a rule. It worked once to go in a different direction with Benoit, but unless it's Christian--and I find it difficult to believe they'll actually have him win an Elimination Chamber match and headline Wrestlemania as one of their world champions--this one doesn't work for me. Ah well.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



TripleG said:


> So Ziggler takes the pin in the opening match, is awarded the World Title under ridiculous circumstances, and then loses the World Title that same show?
> 
> This booking is so jumbled it hurts my head. Oh yeah, that's also number 11 for Edge. Anyone care? I love Edge, but why are we doing the *hot potato act with the title now*?


wwe always does the hot potato act during the RTWM, nothing new there but this one is by far the dumbest one yet. but w/e, i like edge, kinda like it, kinda don't


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Well, it is wrestling, they can make up rules as the go along. "No, you must hold the title for at least the duration of one show to have claim to a championship" or some stupid shit like that. Or "I've cleared it with Vince himself, and I'm happy to announce that Dolph being handed the championship will be stricken from the WWE records!". It's not like consistency has ever really mattered in WWE story lines anyways.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



DesolationRow said:


> _If_ it's Christian, that would at least make sense. Which makes me think it won't happen, not with the way Smackdown is going these days.


Like I said, I don't expect it to happen, but logically, it can't be anyone other than him. They'll just probably make it someone other than him regardless.



> They've really screwed Ziggler up. A month ago he was perfectly comfortable being the king of Smackdown's midcard as Intercontinental Champion. This "push" could easily backfire and fuck up his career. The whole thing makes him and their world championship look like a joke, though.


I hope it does fuck up his career. This guy's horrible, he has the presence of a grain of sand. He couldn't look credible if he was being put over in the ring by a 1980's Ric Flair, he just doesn't have "it". The sad pity is, he's STILL a former world champion. Mr. Perfect was never a former world champion, Ted Dibiase Sr was never a world champion, Christian was never a world champion (at least, not at this point and if it doesn't happen Sunday it never will), but.....Dolph Ziggler is one. No, no, no, no, no.....no. Just no. 



> I know you disagree but I personally am of the opinion that Royal Rumble winners should not have their matches become triple threats as a rule. It worked once to go in a different direction with Benoit, but unless it's Christian--and I find it difficult to believe they'll actually have him win an Elimination Chamber match and headline Wrestlemania as one of their world champions--this one doesn't work for me. Ah well.


I can understand the rationale as to why a Royal Rumble winner should not headline WrestleMania. I really can, but this instance, it makes sense. I don't remember why HBK was inserted, I don't think he actually "earned" his way into it. I think he just kicked Benoit or something and then he was in...isn't that how it went? But a triple threat in this case would make sense because Edge would be losing the title. As the former champion, he's entitled to a rematch. That's his right, if he chooses WrestleMania, then that's just the way it's gonna have to be. Tough break for ADR.....or in actually, lucky break, because we know a triple threat is not a detriment to ADR, it's a blessing, no matter if they spin it that way kayfabe wise.

It is difficult to imagine Christian winning, though. Just the things that have gone down since he's been back. ECW, turning him down for a reign in favour of a Jack Swagger who was a jobber and went right back to being a jobber after the reign ended, briefly feuding with Edge in a feud that never went anywhere and ended with him losing on Raw, etc...I agree, not likely. It's possible they were planning this scenario all along, for his reign to come about this way, but...I strongly doubt it.

Congratulations on upgrading, btw.  Better make the membership worth it though and get an avatar and sig, lol.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



DesolationRow said:


> _If_ it's Christian, that would at least make sense. Which makes me think it won't happen, not with the way Smackdown is going these days.
> 
> They've really screwed Ziggler up. A month ago he was perfectly comfortable being the king of Smackdown's midcard as Intercontinental Champion. This "push" could easily backfire and fuck up his career. The whole thing makes him and their world championship look like a joke, though.
> 
> I know you disagree but I personally am of the opinion that Royal Rumble winners should not have their matches become triple threats as a rule. It worked once to go in a different direction with Benoit, but unless it's Christian--and I find it difficult to believe they'll actually have him win an Elimination Chamber match and headline Wrestlemania as one of their world champions--this one doesn't work for me. Ah well.


It almost seems like the Ziggler title chase/win was just a tool to keep Vickie over as a heel. It wouldn't make one iota of difference to the story Smackdown's telling if she brought an entirely new boyfriend to EC in Dolph's place.

And no, Pyro, that's not Dolph's fault.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Detailed Smackdown Spoilers



> Report courtesy of Jeff Ahern and ................. ...
> 
> Throughout the show, they had several "best of" clips from Smackdown over the years. They showed HHH vs The Rock for the title, with Shawn Michaels as ref, with Shawn superkicking The Rock to save the title for Triple H. They showed the celebration when Eddie Guerrero was champion, which prompted a ton of Eddie chants. And they embarrassed Booker T by showing him getting beat up in a supermarket by Stone Cold. The announcers were clearly having fun when the last clip was shown.
> 
> ...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Ownage™;9352362 said:


> Another pointless title reign for Edge. Why?


Because WWE wanted to "shake up" the Smackdown main event... so they did this retarded shit.

I've had a few hours to think about it, and while I was really pissed about it earlier, I realize it's not really something to get mad over. What I'm talking about, is Edge winning his 11th title reign. But yet that's not the problem in all of this. That's just a spec on the radar of problems with what's happening on Smackdown this week. And I mean very small.

The problem is once again, Edge has a short, and now ultimately meaningless title reign. I mean, at the very least, had Edge kept it from TLC to Mania and lost it to Del Rio, it would have been great length, been filled with several great matches, and maybe even a great feud with Del Rio. Unfortunately, he only looked like a complete joke losing the World Title minutes after being awarded it, and to make matters worst that's like the 5th time in the past 4 weeks Edge has pinned Ziggler. Ziggler's strongest showing was at the Rumble where he looked like he could hang with Edge, but outside of that, WWE hasn't shown him as World Championship material. Ziggler really got screwed over in this feud, and Edge... well Edge gets screwed over as well. Because not only did his tenth, his fucking big 1-0 title reign get cut down in size, which is the big issue for me, but as Ownage and many others pointed out, Edge is now on his 11th title reign. I mean something about Edge in the title scene really makes WWE creative want to play hot potato with the title. It doesn't make Edge look good, it doesn't make his opponent look good when they take the title off him, and all WWE did in all of this was add 1 to Edge's and Ziggler's world title count in the matter of ten minutes.

Everything about it is ridiculous, but what I'm specifically mad about is how another title reign of Edge is cut down. Him now being able to claim he has 11 title reigns shouldn't really bother people as much as it does considering, maybe be slightly annoying that he now has more world title reigns than the greatest of greats, but at the end of the day I think the problem isn't how many times he's held the title, but what happened in the time he held the title.


----------



## SilverX (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Christian being in the match wouldn't make sense. No clue what you guys are talking about.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



SilverX said:


> Christian being in the match wouldn't make sense. No clue what you guys are talking about.


Christian has history(a lot) with Edge. Christian has history with ADR. How does it not make sense?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

anyone want to fill me in in this rumour? i heard on pwr cody rhodes returned donning a mask and calling out rey mysterio with a big announcement apparently teased for next week. any way this can be confirmed?


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

christian or undertaker to take the spot in the chamber then?
Undertaker is returning to raw on monday but doesnt mean he cant make his return the night before in the chabmer. prettysure this is bout when christian was told he would be able to return, 3 month layoff so i thought. way t job out ziggler though. 15 minute title reign.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Edge becomes a 11-time champ eh!?,I sure hope Christian is the EC replacement!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

*Has anyone had a title reign shorter than Dolph?

And Edge as an 11 time champ is just laughable. *


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Oh you have got to be fucking kidding me....all I see on here is people pissed that Edge has like 40 title reigns in like what, 4-5 years? so what does the WWE do, make ANOTHER title reign? it makes no fucking sense! absolutely god damn fucking no sense for this to happen. I mean I'm a huge Edge fan but this is god damn ridiculous. Whatever...


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

11 to 40 is quite an exaggeration!,But I agree with the rest.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

I really do like Edge, but the way he's book makes it hard not to want to see him fuck off already.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Maybe they should start talking about the titles in terms of time held. So Cena's goal could be to catch up with Hogan or Backlund, and you could have heels celebrating their 100th day as champion.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

So Edge is now officially an 11 time champ? Fuck off. I was holding out on them not recognizing it as a real reign because it is actually beyond a ridiculous joke at this stage. He shouldn't even be a 10, 9, 8, 7 or 6 time champion. Well I'd actually have him around the 5 or 6 mark adjusted for inflation. Seriously, he now holds the record for most WHC reigns and they don't even add up to a minute. It just makes him look bad because nobody buys him as being worthy of an accolade like that. If they did it wouldn't be such a damn joke and he would be regarded in the 'legend' territory like Taker/HHH/HBK. 

Ugh, this has actually left a bad taste in my mouth. And that's without even mentioning Ziggler who also looks like a complete joke. Like anybody is going to buy him as a former champion. The titles look like a big pile of crap right now and they are only going to get worse when people like Ziggler/Miz/Seamus/whoever are holding them without being booked like legitimate stars. 

Well done WWE, well done.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



LadyCroft said:


> *Has anyone had a title reign shorter than Dolph?
> 
> And Edge as an 11 time champ is just laughable. *


Jeff Hardy for 4 minutes before Punk cashed in MitB.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/news/174497/Complete-WWE-Smackdown-Taping-Results-(SPOILERS).htm



> Crew members set up a red carpet inside the ring, meaning it was coronation time. Having come to the ring together, Vickie presented Dolph with the belt, but as he walked around the ring showing it off, Teddy Long suddenly appeared at the top of the stage. After coming to the ring, Teddy confronted Vickie, who repeatedly denied any involvement in his attack. Finally, she confessed by blaming it on Dolph. Teddy said he is back, and was immediately not only rehiring Edge, but giving him an immediate title match.


So Vickie betrayed Dolph... Time for Dolph to get rid of Vickie (and go to Raw ?), but this booking... fpalm


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

In the historical championship column, they might as well just put Vickie Guerrero's name in as an ex-champion.

This is a probable catastrophe for Ziggler. One of the worst things you can do to a talent is simultaneously overpushing them without giving them an actual sustained "build" of a push. But this is going beyond even that. What's next, Vickie attacks him from behind next week, he turns face by default on Vickie the following week and jumps out of a cake on The Road to Wrestlemania? 

There's really only one guy WWE has solidly built all the way from the midcard to main event tier since Edge in 2005/2006 and that's The Miz. Which is pretty funny because he's been built as a chickenshit heel who rarely wins on his own.

*Pyro*, thanks for the congrats.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



LadyCroft said:


> *Has anyone had a title reign shorter than Dolph?
> 
> And Edge as an 11 time champ is just laughable. *



Yokozuna might be up there.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Have any of Edge's reigns been longer than 2 or 3 months?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

ugh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Geeee said:


> Have any of Edge's reigns been longer than 2 or 3 months?


His longest reign (I just counted all of them) is December 16'th to March 30'th, that's 105 days, which equates to 3 and a half months. He got that reign going into WrestleMania 24 where he lost to The Undertaker. That's a fair reign by today's standards, but every other reign is even shorter than that. So, no.

By contrast, The Miz is already on day 86 of his first title reign (which is longer than all of Edge's other title reigns), and WrestleMania is April 3'rd, so unless Miz loses to Jerry Lawler and then gets it back the next night, his first reign is going to be longer than ALL of Edge's. :lmao Really shows you Edge's value as a champion.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Starbuck said:


> Seriously, he now holds the record for most WHC reigns and they don't even add up to a minute. It just makes him look bad because nobody buys him as being worthy of an accolade like that. If they did it wouldn't be such a damn joke and he would be regarded in the 'legend' territory like Taker/HHH/HBK.


See, and that's the thing that bugs me the most about all this, as I said earlier. That being said, he was having a strong World Title run. Granted most of his title defenses were against Ziggler, and he beat him like 5 times or something, but he still won it in TLC in as fair a way as possible, and beat Kane in LMS. Not to mention, he's probably going to win the chamber fair and square (or as fair as it gets in that match), so I'd say his reign was actually restoring a bit of credibility for when Del Rio finally does win the title at Mania. It was his strongest reign thus far kayfabe wise at least, and hell he's had a few very good-great matches within the reign, including the match he won it in. So I would say his most recent reign has somewhat shown him as worthy of holding it... or at least being on top of the b-show, as it's not like he's facing Orton, Cena, Triple H, or Taker now. He really is the top veteran on SD right now (him and Mysterio, and that's also assuming Undertaker is permanently moving to Raw).

I'm not mad like you are about it, I just don't understand truthfully why WWE did this. It doesn't make sense for them to just to strip the title from Edge, reward Ziggler, and then beat Ziggler for the title right after. It makes Ziggler look bad, it's resetting Edge's title reign back to 0, and it helps no one going into the chamber this Sunday. I just wonder what the people on the creative team were thinking when they wrote this show. The discussion probably went something like this:

Michael Hayes: Alright, how are we going to handle Edge's current title reign?

<Insert Clever Creative Team Member Name Here>: Maybe we should have like... Edge pin Ziggler in a tag match early in the night, and then... *giggles* strip Edge of the title, and then *double gigles* AWARD ZIGGLER THE TITLE!

M. Hayes: ... my god. That is brilliant!

<Insert Clever Creative Team Member Name Here>: BUT I'M NOT DONE! Then, we can have Edge beat our new champion in a match in a few minutes! Making Edge an 11 time World Champion, thusturning him into our brand's Triple H. Having too many title reigns while making Ziggler look like a jobber. Am I a genius or what?

M. Hayes: BEAUTIFUL PLAN! LET'S BOOK IT! But what do you say Vince?

Vince: Damn, why didn't I think of that. GO FOR IT!

<Insert Clever Creative Team Member Name Here>: Also, while we're making suggestions, how about we have Kofi win the world title at EC, making another Edge reign pointless, AND getting another fresh face into the Wrestlemania main event scene?

M. Hayes and Vince: ... ... ... ..heh... HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 

M. Hayes: Good one kid, I like your style!

Vince: Great sense of humor. I can see you going a long way.

<Insert Clever Creative Team Member Name Here>: How about putting Christian in the match with Edge and Del Rio.

Vince: ... YOU'RE FIRRRREEEDDD!

---

And that's what happened at the creative team meeting for Smackdown for this week.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

11 time World Champion now!? Fair enough then.

Hopefully Christian gets the last Elimination Chamber Spot. As I say, _hopefully_.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



mumbo230 said:


> I'm wracking my brain to come up with someone besides Christian who would make sense in the last spot...but I can't.
> 
> I mean, the mystery entrant will win. Of course. But the thing that rules out anyone but Christian is the fact that the winner has to face Alberto Del Rio at WrestleMania. And Christian's got a history with him. And Edge of course. So a three-way just makes too much sense.
> 
> ...



Kofi... maybe.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Khalid Hassan said:


> Perhaps Ziggler getting the belt for a moment doesn't count in the "championship column", the same way it didn't count when Jericho beat Triple H for the title but had to return the belt when the referee decided to overturn his decision... Ok, it's not a fool proof theory, but it's better than calling Ziggler a "former champion".


There's a huge difference in these situations, if a decision is overturned then it is stricken from the record books. As far as the record is concerned, Jericho did not win that match.

In this situation, Dolph was officially recognized as the WHC for a few minutes, and then lost his first title defense.

It counts.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> His longest reign (I just counted all of them) is December 16'th to March 30'th, that's 105 days, which equates to 3 and a half months. He got that reign going into WrestleMania 24 where he lost to The Undertaker. That's a fair reign by today's standards, but every other reign is even shorter than that. So, no.
> 
> By contrast, The Miz is already on day 86 of his first title reign (which is longer than all of Edge's other title reigns), and WrestleMania is April 3'rd, so unless Miz loses to Jerry Lawler and then gets it back the next night, his first reign is going to be longer than ALL of Edge's. :lmao Really shows you Edge's value as a champion.


It's like they really want Edge winning the belt but don't want him to be champion...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Geeee said:


> It's like they really want Edge winning the belt but don't want him to be champion...


I think in the past, it's just been a case of being champion at the wrong time. However, there was no reason or excuse for Edge to just get stripped of the title, only to win it back the same night. 

Actually, just a little fun fact. I think Edge now holds the record for most World Title reigns. Currently, not counting the WWE Title, he has 7 World Title reigns. Just thought I'd add that in to fuel the fire


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

So Edge is a 11 time champ? Say you guys remember when 7 reigns was considered a huge accomplishment? Good times.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Geeee said:


> It's like they really want Edge winning the belt but don't want him to be champion...


I really don't know what they're doing, but I'm starting to think that Vince is doing this as some kind of revenge on Ric Flair for going to TNA after being retired, so Edge is gonna get to 17 by next year when he retires or something. fpalm



> So Edge is a 11 time champ? Say you guys remember when 7 reigns was considered a huge accomplishment? Good times.


Shit, I remember when just winning the belt once meant you were one of the top guys. In the 1990's, CM Punk would've been considered a god with 3 reigns. Now it's like.....3? That's IT?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



virus21 said:


> So Edge is a 11 time champ? Say you guys remember when 7 reigns was considered a huge accomplishment? Good times.


Lol, but in all fairness, that was back when there was only one world title in WWE.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

so michelle mccool is legit/non-kayfabe injured?

i was lurking around on the inter-webz, and according to mccools twitter, she claims the injury was from layla's hard head (from some training perhaps?). i am 100 % sure it was not layla's fault, she is too nice to injure her BFF 

interested to see how layla and maryse interact..

as for dolph and edge , the WHC, and dolph's 20 min title reign, yeah, that does sound lame! :evil: wish they would not have done that.

the face vs heel 12 man tag match sounds good.

CM punk, wade barrett and layla will be enough to get my viewership this week, as always


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



EBboy™;9353784 said:


> Lol, but in all fairness, that was back when there was only one world title in WWE.


Still, too many people are getting a shit load of title reigns.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Whoa whoa whoa....can somebody explain to me what the blue hell is going on??? So you're tellin me that DOLPH ZIGGLER is a former world heavyweight champion??? And Edge IS A DAMN 11x HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION?!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

If they put Big Show in Dolph's place then I will GTFO.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

i think we live in a era now where main event guys go up to double digit reigns, where mid-card guys get 1 digit reigns, and where low card guys get 5 minute reigns :/, this is just pathetic


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Nice reign, Dolph.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Wait so does this mean Dolph is a former World Champion, or was the belt held up and they had Edge vs Dolph for the title with neither man walking into the match as champion, I need someone to clarify this because the distinction is crucial.

Dolph is listed under the list of world champion on Wiki, and he is billed as a former WHC on his wiki page, WWE isn't gonna update their site until after Smackdown airs, and you can't trust wiki. If WWE is going to recognize his reign, I'm not sure whether I'm angry that they gave the belt back to Edge or that Dolph got the belt in such a shitty way on Smackdown of all things not even a proper match on PPV.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Edge is the most overrated star in WWE history in terms of accomplishments. What an absolute joke. I'm a fan of the guy but it's ridiculous that he may now have 11 World Title reigns. He shouldn't even have 6, let alone nearly double that number.

More than anyone else in the last six years, Edge has benefitted from being pushed so hard and being given so many runs. It's like they used the title to try and drill home the point to fans that he's supposedly a huge deal.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Oh man @ the last bit. I am an Edge fan but 11 world title reigns in just over 6 years is an abomination. fpalm

What a SHITE way for Dolph to get his first title reign too. He now joins the ranks of Andre the Giant.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

It's amazing--in an insane way--that the two biggest stars of the post-Attitude Era, under the Brand Extension, which at least gives all of these ridiculous world championship reign totals some kind of "excuse," Cena and Batista, both have fewer world championships to their name than Edge at nine and six, respectively. Undertaker is a seven-time champion. (Eight-time if you count USWA, which WWE doesn't, I'm quite certain.) Hell, Rey Mysterio, who's a bigger pure draw than Edge for Smackdown, is a two-time world champion in WWE.

But freakin' _Edge_, who didn't become a full-time main-eventer until early 2006, has eleven world championship reigns to his name. People can bemoan Triple H's thirteen world championships but that is at least over the course of literally an entire decade. Edge's number of eleven has been reached in half the time!

Now, Cena and Batista in particular were both given very lengthy reigns. And I think this whole issue shows that we may want to move away from judging stars based on the numerical total of world championship reigns but rather the total number of days the world champions held their championship. *Pyro*'s point about Miz's first championship reign probably exceeding any of Edge's speaks volumes, too.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Oh man @ the last bit. I am an Edge fan but 11 world title reigns in just over 6 years is an abomination. fpalm
> 
> What a SHITE way for Dolph to get his first title reign too. He now joins the ranks of Andre the Giant.


Yeah, Dolph WISHES he was Andre The fucking Giant...


----------



## Havokk (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Looks prety bad Smackdown could be worth watchiong if they got rid of a few people...Edge being one of them..


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



The Caped Crusader said:


> Edge is the most overrated star in WWE history in terms of accomplishments. What an absolute joke. I'm a fan of the guy but it's ridiculous that he may now have 11 World Title reigns. He shouldn't even have 6, let alone nearly double that number.
> 
> More than anyone else in the last six years, Edge has benefitted from being pushed so hard and being given so many runs. It's like they used the title to try and drill home the point to fans that he's supposedly a huge deal.


I can agree Edge didn't deserve all those title reigns, but that he's overrated accomplishment wise? I guess if your just looking at the numbers, but if you look at it like I do and the substance that filled those numbers, Edge deserved much better. Anytime they give Edge the title, they treat it like a bar of very slippery soap for him, that he just can't hold onto for long. On the surface, yeah, Edge is overrated accomplishment wise. He doesn't deserve 11 World Title reigns, but looking more inward and what happened while he was World Champion. All he does is prove the statement true "It's easier to win it than to keep it."

As a huge Edge fan, it sickens me to see him used like that. Yeah, he's the ultimate opportunist, but that's not gonna get him to be a first ballot HOF'er. Hell, at best, I can see him being remembered by most 20 years from now as "that guy who speared Jeff Hardy from off the ladder." That's the best I can see him getting, and that's why I hate it when people call Edge overrated accomplishment or kayfabe wise. 

But whatever, that's Edge's role in WWE history. I accepted that a couple of years ago, this is the first time I'm saying it. Still bugs me a bit though when people call Edge overrated of all people.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

--Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio has been added as an IC title match for Sunday's Elimination Chamber show. At one point the plan was World title vs. IC title at Mania.

from : http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/19502/


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Edge is gonna surpass Ric Flair before he retires.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

lol, world title vs IC title. This isn't 1990 anymore.

I guess Del Rio's gonna get disqualified, because I can't see Kofi Kingston winning legitimately, but he's not gonna drop the IC title to Del Rio.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Kudos to the dirtsheets for predicting Dolph being a 'World Champion' for a brief period of time, I hope his reign doesn't get recognized though.



Urdnot Wrex said:


> lol, world title vs IC title. This isn't 1990 anymore.
> 
> I guess Del Rio's gonna get disqualified, because I can't see Kofi Kingston winning legitimately, but he's not gonna drop the IC title to Del Rio.


The match is non-title I think.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

I love Edge and i feel like he diserves to be wolrd champ but 11 title reigns is a bit to much for him he didnt diserve 11 regin cuz 3/4 of those title regins where piontless. Now that Edge is an 11 time cham he definatly diserves to have a long title run with that belt threw wm 27


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Edge is now and 11 time World champ and to be honest and only diserves about half those reigns. Here are some of the reigns that Edge had that he didnt Need lets start with his 6th title run Edge returns Edge makes a suprise return at Survivor Series 2008 and wins the wwe title. There was no need for Edge to win the wwe title that not only to lose it 3 weeks later at Armegeddon HHH should of just kept that title saving Edge a regin. Than Edge wins at the rumble 2009 and wins the wwe title making Edge a 6th time champ. Now what Edge did at No Way Out 2009 was great way to swerve everyone for WM 25 now to me Edge should of won at WM 25 cuz there was no reason for him to lose it and win it back 3 weeks later Edge should of just won at WM 25 saving him another title regin. Now Edge wins at TLC 2010 making him a 8 time champ and he should of kept that title all the way past Mania. So by summing it all up Edge really should have been just and 8 time champ not an 11 time champ. Do u people get what am saying??


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

This is an absolute catastrophe of a decision. What an embarrassment. They just effectively brought the World Heavyweight Championship down to the WWE Title's level. Ladies and gentlemen, we now have *4 mid-card titles* in the WWE.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



EBboy™ said:


> Actually, just a little fun fact. *I think Edge now holds the record for most World Title reigns.* Currently, not counting the WWE Title, he has 7 World Title reigns. Just thought I'd add that in to fuel the fire


Given the fact that all 7 of those reigns combined don't equal 2 seconds I don't think that's particularly funny. Its more embarrassing that they never thought him worthy of being an actual champion and instead have flung titles at him then whipped them back just as fast in an attempt to make people think he matters. I'm not an Edge fan but I don't hate him either. At times I find him quite enjoyable but his title count is a fucking joke and completely undeserved. 



The Caped Crusader said:


> *Edge is the most overrated star in WWE history in terms of accomplishments. What an absolute joke.* I'm a fan of the guy but it's ridiculous that he may now have 11 World Title reigns. He shouldn't even have 6, let alone nearly double that number.
> 
> More than anyone else in the last six years, Edge has benefitted from being pushed so hard and being given so many runs. It's like they used the title to try and drill home the point to fans that he's supposedly a huge deal.


Nail on the head.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Edge has always been the fall back champion guy. What really amazes me is he gets the biggest push after being suspended for HGH use after 2007.


----------



## lunchbox001 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

I'm not even a big fan of Christian, but I like the idea of him winning the title at EC and facing Edge and Del Rio (whom he has unfinished business with) at Wrestlemania. From there they could even turn Christian heel at some point.

edit: err that's assuming he gets a spot in the EC.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

On the bright side Ziggler is 1-time Champion now.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



natey2k4 said:


> On the bright side Ziggler is 1-time Champion now.


And on the negative side he might have had one of the worst reigns ever if he doesn't get the title back at EC (which I doubt he will). He lost to Edge for a month straight, was awarded the title for no reason, than lost the title the same night, and than was fired. Now he has no match at EC and seems to be in jeopardy of not making the Wrestlemania card if there isn't a Money in the Bank match.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

So I guess theres hope for Christian taking Dolph's spot and winning the World Heavyweight Championship. Is that asking too much.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

When they're in the 17th season of NXT in about five years, and a rookie is asked on one of those trivia shows when Dolph Ziggler won his first world championship, I hope they don't expect them to actually remember.

This is how you devalue your own "canon," so to speak. For people supposedly experienced in the art of televized storytelling, these writers don't know jackshit about it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> So I guess theres hope for Christian taking Dolph's spot and winning the World Heavyweight Championship. Is that asking too much.


You know, I'm starting to think that the only way Vince McMahon was cool with giving Christian the world title was to just piss all over the belt. :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Starbuck said:


> Given the fact that all 7 of those reigns combined don't equal 2 seconds I don't think that's particularly funny. *Its more embarrassing that they never thought him worthy of being an actual champion and instead have flung titles at him then whipped them back just as fast in an attempt to make people think he matters.* I'm not an Edge fan but I don't hate him either. At times I find him quite enjoyable but his title count is a fucking joke and completely undeserved.


See, that's not necessarily the case. There were two problems in all of his reigns, bad luck at the time of being champion, and his ultimate opportunist gimmick being taken too far. It had nothing to do with WWE's faith in him, or if they thought he was worthy or not, it had to do with him just being in bad spots, and then later on WWE just trying to push his Ultimate Opportunist gimmick. Now for the most part, this is just speculation, but let's go by reign:

1st- Edge was given the title at NYR probably because WWE just wanted to get Edge's MITB out of the way so Cen and Triple H could face off at Mania. Now, they could have extended Edge's reign a few weeks past the Rumble up until where Mick Foley "screws" Edge out of the title, and that sets up that feud. Then after Mania, Edge uses his rematch clause. Never the less, it would have only been extended by about 3 weeks. But yeah, this was no doubt Edge being in the wrong place at the wrong time.

2nd- Edge was champion for nearly 2 and a half months, and it was a great summer reign as well. The problem was with DX and McMahon's feud ending, DX needed something to do following it. So Edge dropped the title when he was at his strongest to Cena, ending their feud. Then DX costs Edge his rematch, and thus, Rated RKO vs. DX happens. The WWE Title wouldn't have been in contention, and there wasn't really a reason not to put the title back on Cena in that case with him being the top face.

3rd- This was just a case of bad luck. Edge would have never had this run had Kennedy not been mis-diagnosed and Taker not gotten injured. But they gave Edge the ball, and he rolled with it on Smackdown. Had a great series of matches with Batista, and a good World Title reign. It actually looks like it would have been his longest reign... but bad luck struck Edge. Wasn't even being in the wrong place, it was just plain bad luck. So naturally, WWE had to take the belt off Edge.

4th- This was his longest reign, and really felt like a full one. Held it for 3 and a half months, over 100 days I believe. Had a nice little feud with Mysterio, and did the traditional stuff for Champion vs. Streak. Had MOTN with Undertaker in the main event, and yeah, he lost the title, but in a great showing. Edge never looked stronger as a heel except when he faced Taker at HIAC. But yeah, this was a full reign for Edge that wasn't cut short by bad luck or the wrong timing for his reign.

5th- They gave him the belt obviously because it tied in with his feud with Taker at the time. It made sense to give him the belt, but it was just all bad timing because Triple H, the WWE Champ was moved to Smackdown. With the top two titles on Smackdown, one would have to be dropped to a Raw guy. Triple H was going to face Jeff Hardy in the storyline we saw of Jeff coming so close, yet so far, and Edge, well... he was to finish things up with Taker, then given a break. So yeah, Edge got the short end of the stick. Started the month with him winning the title, ended it with him losing it.

6th- Now this is where they started taking the Ultimate Opportunist gimmick too far. But for whatever reason, Triple H wasn't dropping the belt to Jeff. So they had Edge really become a transitional champion, being the transition from Trips to Jeff. Why? I don't know. Ask Triple H. Ask Vince McMahon. Ask the Smackdown Creative Team. All I know is because of that, Edge got a pointless 3 week title reign. I mean yeah, they could have used someone else for the transition, but there really wasn't anyone with a better gimmick to do so than the ultimate opportunist.

7th- Same thing as above, just switch Trips and Jeff's names around. For whatever reason they weren't having one guy drop the title to the other between Triple H and Jeff, so Edge was the transition.

8th- Now, I don't know why Orton/Triple H needed the WWE Title. It was personal enough with out, and Orton punted Vince in the skull before Triple H became champion. I guess it was so it could be the justifiable main event of the show, but we know how that turned out. Anyway, as far as Edge's title reign goes, Edge didn't have to win the World Title... he could have just started a feud with Cena after Cena retained at NWO. But I think WWE wanted to use the Ultimate Opportunist gimmick again for Edge to take advantage of the chance to attack Kofi and replace him in the chamber with Vickie's permission. Was it silly? Yeah, but as it stands, this was probably Edge's most legitimate title win out of his heel runs. Once he was in the chamber match, he won the title as fair and square as could be in a chamber match. Why he lost the title to Cena at Mania? Especially when Triple H winning would send the fans home happy? Maybe this was a case of WWE not having enough faith in Edge. But yeah, he lost to Cena, giving Cena a pointless reign, leading into...

9th- Edge took the World Title off Cena I believe since Triple H was moving back to Raw, so they wanted a World Title on SD. Edge won it and began a feud with Jeff. Successfully defended his title once against Jeff, but lost it the next time due to the whole Jeff/Punk feud starting up. Plus WWE also had plans for Edge and Jericho, so really, another case of Edge being champion at the wrong time.

10th- It was a special moment for him to win at TLC. And he had a great reign. As for why they stripped him of it to win number 11... I have no idea. That's not not having faith in him, that's not taking advantage of the ultimate opportunist gimmick, that's not being in the wrong place at the wrong time, that is just retarded. Worst booking for the SD main event... maybe ever. 

But yeah, as you can see, not a case of WWE not having faith in Edge, but 95% of the time there was an unfortunate circumstance that caused Edge's title reign to be cut short/Bad luck. If WWE didn't think he was worthy, he wouldn't have gotten all those reigns. But he just isn't as big as guys like Triple H, Cena, Jeff, Taker, etc. to take title reigns over them and main event over them. And he got lost in the shuffle. He's a big time player in WWE, but he's not one of the elite. Yeah, he's been the top dog on SD and has carried the show in the past, but never in the biggest superstar of a year.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



morris3333 said:


> --Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio has been added as an IC title match for Sunday's Elimination Chamber show. At one point the plan was World title vs. IC title at Mania.
> 
> from : http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/19502/


well that was obvious but im glad they get their own ppv spot.

sounds stupid but id love it if ADR won the IC belt this week and walks out WM with both titles, heh


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



EBboy™ said:


> 8th- Now, I don't know why Orton/Triple H needed the WWE Title.


Probably because Orton was the Royal Rumble winner?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Probably because Orton was the Royal Rumble winner?


Alright, you got me there. TBH, I completely forgot he won the Rumble. I wonder why no one's brought it up whenever I've critiqued Orton/Triple H being a title match when the feud itself really didn't need it. I mean, it still really didn't, but since Orton did win the Rumble, and there was no one else off the top of my head that could have won it at the time, I guess that was the way to go.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



morris3333 said:


> --Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio has been added as an IC title match for Sunday's Elimination Chamber show. At one point the plan was World title vs. IC title at Mania.
> 
> from : http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/19502/


Should be fun, I approve.

WWE.com doesn't mention anything about the IC title being on the line, though.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Kofi vs. Del Rio on EC should be a fun match, but that's it. I expect Kofi to lose clean again. It's a shame they booked Kofi so weak against Del Rio last week, now there's no reason for me to care about this match considering Del Rio will obviously make Kofi submit again to his armbar and destroys him after the match because WWE is desperate to get Del Rio more over quick. That being said, i really enjoy their segments, an angry, aggressive Kofi is always entertaining and Del Rio is playing his part to perfection as usual, these two mesh very well together, i think should have a feud again sometime after WM but this time for a world championship, that would be one intense feud.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Edge is a fucking 11-time World Champion. A guy who limps after every match has held the Championship 11 FUCKING TIMES...

Edge fans shouldn't talk SHIT about ANY OTHER SUPERSTAR for a good fucking month. There's no way to defend the bullshitery that is Edge's World Title count. ALL his reigns don't even equate to TWO YEARS.

He could break Ric Flair's title record in less than 4 years. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## nzedgehead (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Natsuke said:


> A guy who limps after every match


It's still real to you dammit.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



nzedgehead said:


> It's still real to you dammit.


He had an Achilles tendon tear last year and barely moves the way he used to, simply cause he came back months early to keep his main event spot. But hey, you can defend kayfabe and totally ignore that Edge alone cheapened the world titles by 50%.

Nice to know Edgeheads have the IQ of a jellyfish.


----------



## ChiefMorley (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Edges best feud was with Kane


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Natsuke said:


> Edge fans shouldn't talk SHIT about ANY OTHER SUPERSTAR for a good fucking month. There's no way to defend the bullshitery that is Edge's World Title count. ALL his reigns don't even equate to TWO YEARS.


I'll talk shit about whatever the hell you want. Edge himself isn't at fault here. It's the fucking creative team. Blame them, not Edge. Edge and Mysterio are the only stars on Smackdown right now, and Mysterio right now has injuries of his own (well, at least I think I read that somewhere). Yeah, they could move a top star from Raw to SD, but once again, that's creative's call, not Edge. I'm sure Edge as some input, but obviously not enough if he requested that he have a match with Christian next year at Mania when it was assumed Mania would be in Toronto, only to be turned down. Del Rio will get the gold at Mania, and then all the Del Rio marks can wet themselves simultaneously at the same time for all I care. But for right now, I'm just trying to enjoy what should be Edge's last run as champion. I do want his last run to be a great one, and with correct booking it can be. Unfortunately, that doesn't look the way it's going to go, especially if they pull more shit like what they did on SD this week.

But yeah, don't hate Edge for this. He's not exactly big enough to demand things like holding the World Title for a long time, or getting the championship over and over again. That ultimately falls back to the creative team, and Vince's approval.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



EBboy™ said:


> See, that's not necessarily the case. There were two problems in all of his reigns, bad luck at the time of being champion, and his ultimate opportunist gimmick being taken too far. It had nothing to do with WWE's faith in him, or if they thought he was worthy or not, it had to do with him just being in bad spots, and then later on WWE just trying to push his Ultimate Opportunist gimmick. Now for the most part, this is just speculation, but let's go by reign:
> 
> But yeah, as you can see, not a case of WWE not having faith in Edge, but 95% of the time there was an unfortunate circumstance that caused Edge's title reign to be cut short/Bad luck. If WWE didn't think he was worthy, he wouldn't have gotten all those reigns. But he just isn't as big as guys like Triple H, Cena, Jeff, Taker, etc. to take title reigns over them and main event over them. And he got lost in the shuffle. He's a big time player in WWE, but he's not one of the elite. Yeah, he's been the top dog on SD and has carried the show in the past, but never in the biggest superstar of a year.


I'm not buying that he was just a victim of circumstance. 11 times a victim of circumstance? Come on. I'm not saying he should never have been champion. In fact I have enjoyed a few of his reigns but the whole world isn't out to conspire against him. Fact is, when the chips are down or WWE want to do something, if they cared enough they would have accommodated him like they do with some of their other stars. But instead they either fling the belt on him for a week and then whip it off the next because they obviously don't envisage him holding the damn thing very long. I'd say that his reigns vs Cena and Taker are perfectly good/acceptable and maybe 1 or 2 more after those because that's what happens when you wrestle in the main event. But the rest are completely undeserved transitional reigns that serve no bloody purpose other than to devalue the title.

And yes it is booking's fault but since when do we ever blame things on the booking team around here? It's always the wrestlers fault themselves, Edge shouldn't be any different.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

As far as I'm concerned, it's just not believable they wanted to fling the belt on him for the hell of it for just a quick reign. Maybe during the whole Triple H-Jeff Hardy stuff as I mentioned, but otherwise it just seemed like WWE always had better plans for Edge, but ultimately it fell victim to another bigger plan. 




> And yes it is booking's fault but since when do we ever blame things on the booking team around here?


I realize you're posting in a joking manner, but allow me to respond in a serious tone.
Well, this may surprise you at how small the list is, but it's the case for pretty much anyone not named Edge, Triple H, Hornswoggle, or John Cena.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



EBboy™ said:


> I'll talk shit about whatever the hell you want. Edge himself isn't at fault here. It's the fucking creative team. Blame them, not Edge. Edge and Mysterio are the only stars on Smackdown right now, and Mysterio right now has injuries of his own (well, at least I think I read that somewhere). Yeah, they could move a top star from Raw to SD, but once again, that's creative's call, not Edge. I'm sure Edge as some input, but obviously not enough if he requested that he have a match with Christian next year at Mania when it was assumed Mania would be in Toronto, only to be turned down. Del Rio will get the gold at Mania, and then all the Del Rio marks can wet themselves simultaneously at the same time for all I care. But for right now, I'm just trying to enjoy what should be Edge's last run as champion. I do want his last run to be a great one, and with correct booking it can be. Unfortunately, that doesn't look the way it's going to go, especially if they pull more shit like what they did on SD this week.
> 
> But yeah, don't hate Edge for this. He's not exactly big enough to demand things like holding the World Title for a long time, or getting the championship over and over again. That ultimately falls back to the creative team, and Vince's approval.


*It doesn't sound like he's blaming Edge at all. But sometimes fans can be intolerable. For instance, if an Edge fan were to complain about someone getting the title that doesn't deserve it...well it makes them look a little foolish because their boy doesn't deserve the number of reigns he has either. I think that's what the poster is talking about.*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



EBboy™;9356550 said:


> I realize you're posting in a joking manner, but allow me to respond in a serious tone.
> Well, this may surprise you at how small the list is, but it's the case for pretty much anyone not named Edge, Triple H, Hornswoggle, or John Cena.


I wouldn't throw Edge in there with Trips and Cena just yet. People may whine about him but he doesn't get bashed for just breathing incorrectly like the other two lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Starbuck said:


> I wouldn't throw Edge in there with Trips and Cena just yet. People may whine about him but he doesn't get bashed for just breathing incorrectly like the other 2.


Perhaps a couple of years ago, that was the case. But now? He's thrown under the bus so much, it's not even funny. Even though he doesn't deserve 11 World Title reigns, the hate he gets on here is pretty ridiculous. I understand he's deteriorated severely all around over the past 3 years, but he still gets more hate than he deserves. 

I think people have kind of grown on Cena though over the last couple of years... well, that was up until a few days ago when The Rock probably turned whoever was starting to be able to tolerate Cena, right back into a rabid Cena hater. 

As for Triple H, he probably has the most hated guy ever back in 04-05 on these forums. I remember joining this forum back then, and there was absolutely no one that liked the guy. Nowadays, he still gets hate, probably more so than Edge, but he also has a lot more fans and marks like yourself to back him up. 



> It doesn't sound like he's blaming Edge at all. But sometimes fans can be intolerable. For instance, if an Edge fan were to complain about someone getting the title that doesn't deserve it...well it makes them look a little foolish because their boy doesn't deserve the number of reigns he has either. I think that's what the poster is talking about.


It works the other way around as well, but I do see what you're saying.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



EBboy™ said:


> Perhaps a couple of years ago, that was the case. But now? He's thrown under the bus so much, it's not even funny. Even though he doesn't deserve 11 World Title reigns, the hate he gets on here is pretty ridiculous. I understand he's deteriorated severely all around over the past 3 years, but he still gets more hate than he deserves.
> 
> I think people have kind of grown on Cena though over the last couple of years... well, that was up until a few days ago when The Rock probably turned whoever was starting to be able to tolerate Cena, right back into a rabid Cena hater.
> 
> ...


I'm not hating on Edge in general, but the fact of the matter is that Edge should be nowhere near 11 in the title count. He's 2 away from Triple H if I recall, and if we count how many world titles Ric Flair has earned throughout his entire career, Edge will surpass 20+ in 4 years time if he even lasted that long.

This man has not been in top physical shape in 3 years with injuries that could be avoided had he opted to 1) Continue with his rehab and 2) Decline a main even push for his health and given the spot to someone else. Kane has done it, and he was given not only a pretty length reign, but an important one with the Undertaker that became the primary focus of Smackdown; a focus that equaled that of Cena vs Nexus in importance.

Edge is a rich man. A very rich man. I'm sure no one can turn down a World Title opportunity, but for Edge's case, he's reached the point of his career where he /doesn't/ need a World Title to prove how good he is. He deserves praise, but he also deserves every bit of criticism because I have a good feeling Edge has at least enough pull to say "That's okay. Let me heal up first." and continue to heal to a FULL 100%.

His fans, most of all, should realize that while a good portion of people here hate Edge's guts, the logic that's usually following the Edge hate isn't so illogical after all. 8-9 of those World Title reigns by Edge could have been put to better use with someone else holding the strap. And there's not much to defend Edge on that simply because he truly IS the king of Transitional Championship Reigns; the same reigns that could have been used to push new talent instead of rehashing bad fueds with Big Show, Cena, Undertaker, etc. He made have had great matches with them, but 2-3 great matches do not equate to a successful championship reign.

But along with that, there's a fact that almost no one wants to hear; and that's Edge being an Eleven-Time Champion. It carries so little credibility for his talent that it's laughable. He didn't deserve 8 of them period, he didn't deserve the 1-2 months of main event time per each reign period, he didn't deserve any of that period.

Which is all the more reason why Edge fans shouldn't really talk jack about other superstars, simply because he didn't really work for a majority of those championship reigns. He really didn't. He didn't earn those. A majority of them were earned through MitB, stolen, multi-man (aka non-fued) matches, or Vickie's influence as a General Manager. No build-up, no reasoning. Simple as that.

Edge does not deserve any of that. He's a great man, but you can't honestly say he's done more or just as much than Triple H with those titles.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

He won 5 championships from 2008 to 2009, in a little less than 12 month's time. I'm all for people who were loyal and suffered physically for the company for years getting breaks and pushes and attaboy title runs but that just shits all over the idea of a Championship belt. His longest "reign" was about 3 months. Hot potato reign after hot potato reign.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



EBboy™ said:


> Perhaps a couple of years ago, that was the case. But now? He's thrown under the bus so much, it's not even funny. Even though he doesn't deserve 11 World Title reigns, the hate he gets on here is pretty ridiculous. I understand he's deteriorated severely all around over the past 3 years, but he still gets more hate than he deserves.
> 
> I think people have kind of grown on Cena though over the last couple of years... well, that was up until a few days ago when The Rock probably turned whoever was starting to be able to tolerate Cena, right back into a rabid Cena hater.
> 
> As for Triple H, he probably has the most hated guy ever back in 04-05 on these forums. I remember joining this forum back then, and there was absolutely no one that liked the guy. Nowadays, he still gets hate, probably more so than Edge, but he also has a lot more fans and marks like yourself to back him up.


Edge gets nowhere near the amount of hate that Cena and HHH have got and still get. Sorry to say but he isn't relevant enough to get hated on to that degree. Up until last year he was a God on these forums and is only recently getting hated on, mostly because people are bored of him and because of his ridiculous title count.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Actually, Edge's "phony" title reigns in last few years could be used greatly to some sort of extend in a possible WM 27 program with him, Christian and ADR, seeing how much controversy it creates here alone.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

It was good to at least the title around Zigglers waist for at least a good minute. lol


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Dolph's counter of the starship pain was awesome.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

So what now for Ziggler? Off of TV for a couple of weeks, then RAW? Winner of MitB? Also, is he a former world champion now? Was this whole thing official? If it was, than that's fucking ridiculous. For someone to get their first reign like this... You'll probably say at least he got there, but really? He deserves better than that IMO. Hope he gets pushed the right way after WM.


----------



## ExMachina (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Unfortunately this counts as a title reign for Ziggler. The belt was given to him and then he lost it in match.


----------



## nzedgehead (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Starbuck said:


> Edge gets nowhere near the amount of hate that Cena and HHH have got and still get. Sorry to say but he isn't relevant enough to get hated on to that degree. Up until last year he was a God on these forums and is only recently getting hated on, mostly because people are bored of him and because of his ridiculous title count.


I think that's kind of the point, (some) people have turned on him massively over the last year or so for what seem like pretty superficial reasons.

And Edge has been putting on good matches again for the last 6 months so the out of shape argument doesn't hold much water anymore. Yeah, he's not bulked up, but he never really was, and I don't think that matters much... especially when Miz is WWE champion.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

just seen tonite's SD...some thoughts from me

1) the 12 man tag match was good, multi-man matches can be a cluster-fuck, but this was o.k....cm punk rubbing his eyes at jomo was lulz

2) cody rhodes wearing a clear/see-through mask:shocked: ,like soccer players wear to protect cheek-bone injuries...i am interested in cody's announcement next week, perhaps no more dashing tips:sad: and a meaner streak for him

3) did anyone see layla stroke eve's face after she covered her for the 3 count, that was kinda hot! 

4) i enjoyed michael cole's "gunsmoke, we comin' for you"-style smackdown promo for longest running t.v show spot.

5) ADR whips his scarf back and forth! lol


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Mr. Rager said:


> Edge is gonna surpass Ric Flair before he retires.




This is my fear, Edge will get put over as one of the greats in the History book. When realistically he should have just been given a couple of 3-4 month reigns.

He has a pretty lame finisher, the Spear doesn't work for a guy like Edge in my opinion. Goldberg/Rhyno/Batista he is not. 

If he gets to 12 it will be crazy. I still think the 'E' will see sense and this title switch won't see air. But Dolph is always going to be burdened by this until he gets a proper title run.

I'd move him to Raw straight after RM. He could easily go after the US title Bryan vs Ziggler sounds awesome. He could then do a ME push maybe having the title towards the end of the year.

That would leave Del Rio and Barrett to dominate SD! Edge needs to retire soon


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Just finished watching, and the coronation segment wasn't _nearly_ as bad as it came off on paper. Honestly, they pulled it off well. Ziggler's reaction on being fired was absolutely perfect for a face turn in the making. By the way, he looked like a mothafuckin' CHAMP with the belt (you know what I mean).

Also, Teddy did _not_ directly award Ziggler with the title, nor did he even "opt to give it to him", but only scheduled a title match to happen right on the spot. Everything, and I mean _everything_ is indicating that as of Edge's firing (or last week) the World Title had basically been VACANT. Despite Cole's obvious heel arguments, even the commentary team insisted that Dolph was not the official champion. All in all, it won't be recognized, and everything is at its right place. Almost.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Tarfu said:


> Just finished watching, and the coronation segment wasn't _nearly_ as bad as it came off on paper. Honestly, they pulled it off well. Ziggler's reaction on being fired was absolutely perfect for a face turn in the making. By the way, he looked like a mothafuckin' CHAMP with the belt (you know what I mean).
> 
> Also, Teddy did _not_ directly award Ziggler with the title, nor did he even "opt to give it to him", but only scheduled a title match to happen right on the spot. Everything, and I mean _everything_ is indicating that as of Edge's firing (or last week) the World Title had basically been VACANT. Despite Cole's obvious heel arguments, even the commentary team insisted that Dolph was not the official champion. All in all, it won't be recognized, and everything is at its right place. Almost.


Thought so too, Dolph was never referred to as a defending Champion though Edge was declared as the New World Heavyweight Champion after winning the match, I guess we'll actually find out when it airs on the US and if WWE.com's official Title History page lists Ziggles as a former champion.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

The fact that wrestling is fake in the first place it's very hard for anyone to accept ziggler title run when he didn't even win a match lets get an evil g.m to hand world titles to everyone it's that easy..., if they want to put the belt on him do it the right manner seriously if this title run stands it will be forgetten and one of the worst ways in which to become a world champion.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Cody Rhodes's promo was...dark, but i'm glad with this character development, he's really doing a great job so far. Looking forward to Cody's announcement next week, hopefully they will give him a new music now so people can take him more seriously.

Edge sang the goodbye song better than Christian, but that's not really saying much. 

I gotta be honest, the coronation segment was well done, Ziggler sold his firing perfectly, all he needs to do is pulls a "Cena" and shows up next week to confront Vickie and let's see if the crowd could get behind him. I don't think they will acknowledge him as former world champion based on the looks of it. Oh, and is it just me or Vickie looked so fit in this episode?

Corre's new theme remix wasn't good =/, they should just give the group a new more fitting theme altogether.

The opening tag match was decent, Rey was the star in this match, and Ziggler sold that Spear beautifully as usual. Overall, i think it was a good show.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

This whole WHC thing confuses me. Is Dolph considered a former WHC now? Does Edge get to add ANOTHER completely pointless number to his title reigns? Was there any point to any of this title crap?


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



KingCal said:


> This whole WHC thing confuses me. Is Dolph considered a former WHC now? Does Edge get to add ANOTHER completely pointless number to his title reigns? Was there any point to any of this title crap?


Producing an entertaining episode of SmackDown should be point enough.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Lastier said:


> Actually, Edge's "phony" title reigns in last few years could be used greatly to some sort of extend in a possible WM 27 program with him, Christian and ADR, seeing how much controversy it creates here alone.


Good to see some people still have the "Christian delusion".


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Both Batista and Cena are much bigger stars than Edge. Both men only have 6 and 9 World Championships respectively. Granted, Batista has held a title for around 550 days and Cena has held one for over 1000 but that's kind of the point when your reigns start going big. They should reflect what you did whilst holding them.

Edge has 11 reigns. I think he has something like 400 days to his name. It's kind of pathetic really. It's not like this is the Attitude Era with one belt and several hot stars competing over it (and Austin managed to hold the belt for 529 days with 6 reigns in that period). There are two World Titles, two rosters, yet with 11 reigns, that's all he amounted to.

Even Triple H who is a much bigger star than Edge only has 13 World Title reigns. And he's also responsible for creating one of the leading men of the last era, as well as elevating others. His whole Evolution run was to bring a big star, he accomplished that. He managed to put out two men for the WWE. One who was a leading man, and another who WWE hopes will become a solid leading man for the future.

I'm waiting for Edge to elevate someone. He isn't doing a very good job, yet he's on his last legs.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

So, off the subject of the whole Edge/Ziggler situation since we already know how terrible it is...

...why do they keep constantly messing around with the Corre's theme. I really don't like the song in general, but at least the second version (I believe) they had was tolerable and a bit catchy. It seems like WWE is trying to find the perfect mix of the theme for them... they should have just given them Nexus' theme since it fits imo.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Not read any posts here, but I didn't want to make a new thread so here it goes. Why are there so many individual spoilers thread about? Surely they should all be in this thread and not cluttering up the first page, I mean I think at one stage half of the first page was literally spoiler discussions lol.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Dolph Ziggler is fired? A void position in the SmackDown chamber? The immediate reaction to this is: "Christian is a surprise entrant in the SmackDown Chamber!"


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

As ludicrous as the booking was, I enjoyed the site of the belt around Ziggler's waist. 

Applying Pyro's logic, Dolph Ziggler's career is a success story.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

So was the second World title match for a vacant title? Or was it for Dolph's title? Good god they should have cleared this up on the show fpalm


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

I don't think it'll be counted,Booker and Josh Matthews seemed adamant that he wasn't the Champion.
I hope he doesn't just return at Elimination Chamber under a different name or something,because more than likely he'll just end up losing to Edge again,best chance for him now is to win MITB.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Tarfu said:


> Just finished watching, and the coronation segment wasn't _nearly_ as bad as it came off on paper. Honestly, they pulled it off well. Ziggler's reaction on being fired was absolutely perfect for a face turn in the making. By the way, he looked like a mothafuckin' CHAMP with the belt (you know what I mean).
> 
> Also, Teddy did _not_ directly award Ziggler with the title, nor did he even "opt to give it to him", but only scheduled a title match to happen right on the spot. Everything, and I mean _everything_ is indicating that as of Edge's firing (or last week) the World Title had basically been VACANT. Despite Cole's obvious heel arguments, even the commentary team insisted that Dolph was not the official champion. All in all, it won't be recognized, and everything is at its right place. Almost.


Thank God.

I'm so happy about this, I'm willing to give WWE a free pass for now on until they make a truly horrendous decision again.

Just shows I should've avoided the spoilers this week like I tend to try to, but I was concerned over this whole issue based on that damned rumor a couple weeks back--which is why I looked in on last week's spoilers, too.

Also: the Cody Rhodes stuff is brilliant.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

wow..10 seconds in and Cole's already yelling...hooray


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Why can't they leave The Corre's theme alone?!?!? For fuck's sake, it was fine before...


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Am I the only one who thought it was a tad ridiculous that on the face team in the 12 man tag match, Cena was introduced last?

Shouldn't Mysterio, the hometown guy, have gotten that honor?


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



SabresBuffalo said:


> Am I the only one who thought it was a tad ridiculous that on the face team in the 12 man tag match, Cena was introduced last?
> 
> Shouldn't Mysterio, the hometown guy, have gotten that honor?


Orton gets the loudest pop out of all the faces right now in the WWE. He should've been introduced last.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Mcintyre and Punk on the same team...splooge.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

wow Cena, Ortan and Edge on the same side (it just looks weird


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Cali doesn't like Cena...AGAIN


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

woah whoah woah..Cole feeling sorry for Cena...

countdown for people to read into the Cena heel turn in 3..2..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Punk is one small motherfucker.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

It feels strange watching Orton trying to hype up the crowd lol


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Crowd going crazy for Rey


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

"Booker?! Sounds like a librarian!"

:lmao


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

live thread in the spoiler section lol cool


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Amber B said:


> Punk is one small motherfucker.


I'm sure he's big enough


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Cole's reactions to Booker are amazing.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

[email protected] Ziggler botch


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

That's HEAT right there...


[email protected] Layla's Booty Is FLAWLESS sign..San Diego knows what's up


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Evilerk said:


> wow..10 seconds in and Cole's already yelling...hooray


It's grating. It was fun back when Smackdown was a sanctuary from Michael Cole.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

heat award goes to vickie


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

I seriously marked out for Maryse finally blending her weave.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Layla has the most amazing pins..


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

i will never get tired of this


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

How can somebody that's as good as this on the microphone suck so much ass at acting and continually get such shitty roles?


----------



## havoctrain (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Ha! The Rock's epic promo will never get old.
Classic.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Cole's man love for the Miz tonight is reaching new scary heights


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Evilerk said:


> Cole's man love for the Miz tonight is reaching new scary heights


and thats saying something


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Evilerk said:


> Cole's man love for the Miz tonight is reaching new scary heights


If I was an announcer, people would think I was planning to kidnap Layla at some point because I would NEVER SHUT up talking about her.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

"Lassie's Roadkill."


ROFL.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Santino needs to be world champion. That is all..


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

damn that supermarket brawl between SC and Booker T was nearly 10 years ago...I'm getting old


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*

Cool that guy's fired.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I made a joke last week about how the WWE finds a new way to ruin the Corre's theme every week. Now it seems like that's what they're really trying to do. Also I hope that Christian returns at the Chamber to replace Ziggler.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They really need to explain this shit with Ziggler and Edge, it's mind boggling. They're going both ways.





WHICH IS IT? Make up your mind, WWE. I want to know if I have to be pissed or not...


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

^ Its makes a lot of sense now of how WWE sucks so bad. 

They get worked by their own angles.


----------



## apexcliquemonsta (Jan 11, 2011)

From the start I thought someone was going to lose their spot in the EC match I didnt think it would be Ziggler though. I honestly thought R truth was going to lose his spot, in any case insert THE ROCK? seems plausable.Oh and on another note, I dont know if any one noticed but it's HBK in the 2-21-11 plugs.Another thing, it should have been Zeke and Barret taking the tag team titles tonight the other two suck the other two members should be Jack Swagger and Teddy D jr.:gun:.........


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Decent Smackdown, can't wait for the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 2/18*



Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> Santino needs to be world champion. That is all..


I'm going to be serious for a second and say no chance in hell. Look as much as I hate this whole story line and how the title changed like it did last night on Smackdown I'm not going to say that Ziggler doesn't belong with a world title on him. I think if anything the horribleness of Vicky Guerrero hurts Ziggler over while her reputation as a authority figure on Smackdown for a few years now has helped him out a lot as well. On his own Ziggler can get angry and just get down and cut a good promo. If anything it's his looks and stupid pornstar name that seems to throw people off and maybe even throws himself off a little bit. On the inside somewhere though Ziggler is ferocious on the mic and in the ring. He has the potential but WWE needs to give him more rope and let him grab the bull by the horns a little bit. Instead of Vicky carrying the promos Dolph should be calling the shots and telling Edge he has the power instead of her doing it as it does nothing for Dolph.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's looking like Ziggler's "reign" is going the way of Jericho's "reign" in 2000, except without the clear-cut clarity provided by the situation (Triple H barking out orders, blah, blah, blah). It's like it kind o' happened, but really didn't.

Right...?


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

IMO Dolph IS a 1-time World Heavyweight Champion. Teddy never said he wasn't, and Edge was announced as the NEW WHC after winning.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> It's looking like Ziggler's "reign" is going the way of Jericho's "reign" in 2000, except without the clear-cut clarity provided by the situation (Triple H barking out orders, blah, blah, blah). It's like it kind o' happened, but really didn't.
> 
> Right...?


That's what I was think too.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/titlehistory/worldheavyweight/

WWE is recognizing him as a former champion.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ah, _shit_. Shit just got real. Kind o'.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The world title looked awesome on Dolph Ziggler...give it back to him.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Pretty solid show with a lot of twists and turns. The twelve man tag was a good match and so was Kingston/Miz. Cody Rhodes promo was very good too, he's impressed a hell of a lot.

Didn't really see the point in Ziggler having the title for ten minutes though, doesn't make him look very good. I guess he's going to RAW now anyway.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dolph Ziggler proved in this episode why the 619 is the most gimmicky finisher ever.


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

the corre theme was really great actually, more badass and less boys band


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

I was very impressed with this episode and enjoyed it a lot. The Kingston/Miz match was the only one the I thought was boring.
So is McCool really injured? I didn't really understand the Layla/Maryse pairing even though they're both heels.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Andy362 said:


> Pretty solid show with a lot of twists and turns. The twelve man tag was a good match and so was Kingston/Miz. Cody Rhodes promo was very good too, he's impressed a hell of a lot.
> 
> Didn't really see the point in Ziggler having the title for ten minutes though, doesn't make him look very good. I guess he's going to RAW now anyway.


I hope he doesn't go to Raw. He would have to wallow in the midcard abyss and become irrelevant.


----------



## shadowtharapper (Feb 9, 2011)

Believe it or not, I do think its Taker at EC. Here are my reasoning:

1.It would not spoil 2-21-11, since that has obviously been about HHH and HBK mocking and playing mind games with Taker, so they come out on RAW and he comes out to confront them.

2. He almost always comes back at a PPV.

3. Would be a huge suprise and get huge pop, cuz no one expected him to be there.

4. It would add even more suspense to what's happening on 2-21-11, because you would then know that the promos weren't for the Undertaker(which u should have already figured out by now)

So there u have it EC should be pretty good come sunday.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Just watching Smackdown before EC. I fucking hate it when they do the finisher after finisher at the end of large tag matches. So predictable and there is no sense of reality in it whatsoever. It's like the 3rd time they've done it in the last year as well.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

a few smackdown spoilers,

Vicke G & Drew M vs Kelly Kelly & Edge. Vickie fired if her team loses. 

Rey vs Kane on now. Rey pinned Kane. 

The American Dream Dusty Rhodes in the ring with Rey. Cody Rhodes with Rip Hamilton face mask in ring with Dusty and Rey. Dusty wants Cody to apologize to Rey. Dusty turned heel as he helped Cody set up Rey. Rey thrown into the HD screen. Cody took Reys mask off. Refs cover his head with a towel. 

Layla with Michelle McCool vs Rosa Mendes. McCool attacks Mendes outside of ring after Mendes pushed her. Mendes by DQ. Split was teased by nothing came of it. 

Swagger over Kofi with Ankle Lock. 

Vickie knocks on Teddy Long's office door to no answer. She then runs into Chavo and asked for help. No help from Chavo.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> a few smackdown spoilers, highlight below:
> Vicke G & Drew M vs Kelly Kelly & Edge. Vickie fired if her team loses.
> 
> Rey vs Kane on now. Rey pinned Kane.
> ...


The Ultimate Underdog pulls it off again, what a surprise.
Lol at Swagger over Kofi.


----------



## K phabe (Feb 16, 2011)

Lol at Swagger making Kofi tap. Kofi is just tapping out left and right, way to book your champion strongly WWE.


----------

